# My 2009 Completed builds *PICS*



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Not a productive year for me, but I hope to change that as we all do!

From beginning to end:

Lindberg 1/20 Firehawk. Built as a 1 of 10 Hurst Firebird:









AMT 2009 Dodge Challenger:









Testors Maserati Merak SS:









And the newly completed Nissan Skyline R-32:









Thanks for letting me share my stuff with you guys throughout the year.
Chris


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

That Maserati looks killer in gun metal.
Your Firehawk looks terrific in Black & Gold.
I love the new Challenger, the strobe stripe looks retro.
Looks like your year was one of quality, if not quantity.
I'm a musclecar guy, but do enjoy seeing your import builds,
Their awesome!
Thanks for sharing the pictures with us.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thanks Chuck! I had some personal issues at the beginning of the year which caused me to dislike most everything, including my love for building models. I hope to be over the hump with all of that now.
I'm thinking I might take this year and finish all the in progress builds I had going on over the years. It includes exotics and muscle of course! LOL

Also, Chuck, thanks for sponsoring the board. I really appreciate it and hope the others do too. Happy New Year to you!
Chris


----------



## miboy62 (Dec 24, 2009)

Great work the Challenger's sic.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*U R the Man !!*

Superduty you live up to the name ! Awsome build's ! I used to do this as a kid though now I am into HO slot cars but I still do custom resin bodies & customised build's. Check out my stuff on the Slotcar customising section of HT. I am doing an HO '37 Ford kit in Blue angel blue among my other projects.Kept most of my model cars & all of my HO slot's from when I was a kid though sadly the none of the Monster build's , most of the aircraft & ships did not survive the tide of history.



Neal:dude:


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Awesome work on them, I really like that Hurst!


----------



## 571502dr (Jan 6, 2010)

Cool stuff, loved the Challenger best. I am an old school guy. I go for the older Muscle. Mopar did right when bringing back the Challenger.


----------



## accobra64 (Aug 10, 2003)

*Thank you!*



superduty455 said:


> Also, Chuck, thanks for sponsoring the board. I really appreciate it and hope the others do too. Happy New Year to you!
> Chris


I would also like to say thank you to CJTORINO for his sponsorship.

Cheers. Cobra


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Very nice work. How much time invested?


----------



## accobra64 (Aug 10, 2003)

Chris, it has been a long time since I have viewed your work.
I see that you are still turning out some exceptional quality pieces.
Thanks for sharing.

Cheers. Cobra


----------

